# mad scientists of classical music DR.Emmet brown of the classical composer i explain?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay who in classical composer did daring experiment and beleived time travel, trought astral projection leaning on fairly & only scietific ground.Once a russian a scientific claim he built the prototype of a time machine if you will, but the story end when russian press seized the story, and military shut the story has fabulation of a mad man...case close woaw this is strange.

Any classical composer were interrested in the affored mention time travel, what about continuum space time machine, then the story goes china did the same... we will never know if this occured, since gouvernement and military official shut up sutch debated has rubbish and impossible...

i says this stuff most had occured, but not everything is reveal to us because of censorship...
I heard from relyable source concreted and cartesian fact sutch a thing has a time machine might exist somewhere and it's not a dolorean car see..this is a movie, but sometime reality stranger than fiction.

Than scientific in Greece uncover what look like old ancient computer of ancient time, i kid you not, i read it...

So im trying to paralel both subject, please what your cue on this , that im raving mad, but if i'm raving so is einstein and other scientifics ?

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd say stockhausen


----------

